# Nippers!



## BORGUSX (May 29, 2008)

1.I was wondering why do fish nip other fish tail?

2.Why are my Bloodfins' fins doesn't look nipped at all,but my Long-Finned Black Skirts Tetras' fins are nipped?

3.Why does my African Dwarf Frogs need to surface for air since I thought they can just breathe underwater,right?


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

Well Bloodfins' fins are short, not to attractive to nip I'm guessing, where as a long finned black skirts fins are just that... long and flowy and irresistable. 

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but maybe you don't have enough oxygen in your water and that's why your frog is surfacing. However I don't know if they do this sometimes normally, I guess it depends on how often your frog is doing it..


----------



## BORGUSX (May 29, 2008)

I know that African Dwarf Frogs normally surface to breathe sometimes,but they are consider to be aquatic frog! I just don't understand why do frogs or toads have a kung when they can swim underwater and absorb oxyen through their skin,does anyone know?


----------



## obakebaki (Nov 9, 2008)

I agree with SolaceTiger that the bloodfins' fins are just too short =P

In answer to the lung thing. Perhaps evolving from being on land, or the scarcity or perhaps seasonal droughts from where they originally come from. That is probably why they have lungs, because they may of been forced to venture onto land.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

The frogs have no gills and cannot get their oxygen through their skin entirely. They always need to surface to breathe air from time to time, so that behavior isn't unusual.

How many of each type of tetra do you have? Both are known to be somewhat nippy, but the bloodfins are faster swimmers so they can probably outrun anyone that's causing them trouble. Having at least 6 of each type will probably reduce nipping problems, provided you have enough space in your tank.


----------



## BORGUSX (May 29, 2008)

Why does having 6 of them reduces nipping problems?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

The tetras are social fish, so if you have six or more of them they can form a proper social group. This way, they will swim and behave as though they're in a school of fish rather than a bunch of rogues. Also, having more fish in the group spreads out the aggression amongst a larger group, which reduces the chances that any one fish will be singled out and nipped to death.


----------

